# Pictures of forum members



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

I know there have been many posts about what people look like, guessing for one. An then one member putting pics on there and guessing which one was her (that was fun).

Is there anyone on here you still haven't seen a pic of and really want to know what they look like?


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I think I like not knowing, really. Otherwise I'd get a big shock as to what I imagined people to be 

I don't look anything like I do in photos in real life anyway


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

Tinsley said:


> I think I like not knowing, really. Otherwise I'd get a big shock as to what I imagined people to be
> 
> I don't look anything like I do in photos in real life anyway


Yeh i like to think i don't PMSL!


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2010)

I would like to see what Tinsley looks like. 
She put up a lovely picture of herself as a child


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

rona said:


> I would like to see what Tinsley looks like.
> She put up a lovely picture of herself as a child


Yes i agree  pics pics pics


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2010)

i have a pic of rona she looks nice


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

borderer said:


> i have a pic of rona she looks nice


Does she know you have that


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

I would love to see pics of a few people! But Nonnie sticks in my head! I thinks she's amazing and can only guess what she looks like! LOL!! :lol:


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

borderer said:


> i have a pic of rona she looks nice


Ooooh i have seen one too! It was ages ago when she posted it! She is very pretty :thumbup:


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Ooooh i have seen one too! It was ages ago when she posted it! She is very pretty :thumbup:


Oh im missing out


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2010)

tafwoc said:


> Does she know you have that


Yes I do, and he's promised not to put it on here 
If he does, I'll never speak to him again


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2010)

tafwoc said:


> Does she know you have that


yes she knows but i would never post it:thumbup:


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

Gutted.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

well this is me in my avatar :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> well this is me in my avatar :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


this is me on the right


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> well this is me in my avatar :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I think its good to see people  ...i am however a hypocrite


----------



## Merlin Birmingham (Apr 4, 2010)

So what do people look like?


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2010)

Merlin Birmingham said:


> So what do people look like?


I'd rather see the animals


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

rona said:


> I'd rather see the animals


Same! :thumbup:


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Merlin Birmingham said:


> So what do people look like?


I look like a cross between an pixie and an goblin :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

i think its just as nice to see the members aswell as the pets :thumbup:


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> I look like a cross between an pixie and an goblin :lol: :lol: :lol:


Like in your avatar?


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

bullet said:


> this is me on the right


*waves * hi mr bullet


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> i think its just as nice to see the members aswell as the pets :thumbup:


Agree, and to see if owners do get pets that look like them PMSL


----------



## Merlin Birmingham (Apr 4, 2010)

tafwoc said:


> Agree, and to see if owners do get pets that look like them PMSL


LOL LOL LOL

I Think I have as many wrinkles as Merlin LOL LOL LOL


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

tafwoc said:


> Agree, and to see if owners do get pets that look like them PMSL


lol well i dont look like my smudge... plus he's a male and im a female :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

rona said:


> I would like to see what Tinsley looks like.
> She put up a lovely picture of herself as a child





tafwoc said:


> Yes i agree  pics pics pics


Noooo I don't have a single photo of myself that's newer than about 3 years old and I look dreadful in every single one. Most photos I have, I'm either on a horse, leading a horse, or being slobbered on by a horse, so they are not ones I would ever show :lol:


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

tafwoc said:


> Like in your avatar?


:lol: yep :thumbup: LOL!!!


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

Tinsley said:


> Noooo I don't have a single photo of myself that's newer than about 3 years old and I look dreadful in every single one. Most photos I have, I'm either on a horse, leading a horse, or being slobbered on by a horse, so they are not ones I would ever show :lol:


Yeh i only have two of me, and they both are without make up, so would damage peoples vision 

Horse slober :lol:



Acacia86 said:


> :lol: yep :thumbup: LOL!!!


Ooo very unique. How did you get you wings...i want some :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2010)

Tinsley said:


> Noooo I don't have a single photo of myself that's newer than about 3 years old and I look dreadful in every single one. Most photos I have, I'm either on a horse, leading a horse, or being slobbered on by a horse, so they are not ones I would ever show :lol:


We live in the digital age, so easy to get hundreds of pictures and have one good one :thumbup:
You can send it via pm or email if you like


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

tafwoc said:


> Yeh i only have two of me, and they both are without make up, so would damage peoples vision
> 
> Horse slober :lol:
> 
> Ooo very unique. How did you get you wings...i want some :thumbup:


:lol: I haven't worn make up in days I look so horrible! I just look bare and icky.



rona said:


> We live in the digital age, so easy to get hundreds of pictures and have one good one :thumbup:
> You can send it via pm or email if you like


Its not, me and my brother are both so unphotogenic, or maybe just ugly! He is so obsessive it makes me extra paranoid. I had some OK holiday photos but they all got deleted when the ex became the ex as I was too  when I saw them..!

Might see what I can do but don't bank on it


----------



## Merlin Birmingham (Apr 4, 2010)

Well this is me and Patch (CAPTIONS WELCOME) AND Merlin.

Personally I see no resemblance!


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

Tinsley said:


> :lol: I haven't worn make up in days I look so horrible! I just look bare and icky.
> 
> Might see what I can do but don't bank on it


Ok cool 



Merlin Birmingham said:


> Well this is me and Patch (CAPTIONS WELCOME) AND Merlin.
> 
> Personally I see no resemblance!


Cool pics  See this is why we need pics, i never knew you were a dude


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2010)

Tinsley said:


> :lol: I haven't worn make up in days I look so horrible! I just look bare and icky.
> 
> Its not, me and my brother are both so unphotogenic, or maybe just ugly! He is so obsessive it makes me extra paranoid. I had some OK holiday photos but they all got deleted when the ex became the ex as I was too  when I saw them..!
> 
> Might see what I can do but don't bank on it


Make up is horrible 

I can't believe that sweet little child has grown up ugly, just not possible, only in your own mind


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

tafwoc said:


> Ok cool
> 
> Cool pics  See this is why we need pics, i never knew you were a dude


well we could say we dont know which is cuter :thumbup: :thumbup: and its another guy against us ladies :lol: :lol:

great pictures btw


----------



## Merlin Birmingham (Apr 4, 2010)

smudge2009 said:


> well we could say we dont know which is cuter :thumbup: :thumbup: and its another guy against us ladies :lol: :lol:
> 
> great pictures btw


: :confused1: : :confused1: :
:arf: :arf: :arf: :arf:
  
:lol: :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

tafwoc said:


> Oh im missing out


*agrees*


borderer said:


> yes she knows but i would never post it:thumbup:


always pm! 


tafwoc said:


> I think its good to see people  ...i am however a hypocrite


*agrees*


Acacia86 said:


> I look like a cross between an pixie and an goblin :lol: :lol: :lol:


nah... more like an elf :shock:


smudge2009 said:


> i think its just as nice to see the members aswell as the pets :thumbup:


*agrees*


rona said:


> We live in the digital age, so easy to get hundreds of pictures and have one good one :thumbup:
> You can send it via pm or email if you like


*agrees*


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Merlin Birmingham said:


> Well this is me and Patch (CAPTIONS WELCOME) AND Merlin.
> 
> Personally I see no resemblance!


woohoo, a corkys man


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

my baby










and me (now) and when i was younger


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2010)

metame said:


> *agrees*
> 
> always pm!
> 
> ...


You're talkative tonight :lol: :lol:


----------



## Merlin Birmingham (Apr 4, 2010)

smudge2009 said:


> my baby
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL You have the same hair if that makes any sense?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

rona said:


> You're talkative tonight :lol: :lol:


everyone had already said what i was thinking. gave up the parrot act. apart from to myself obviously

TINSLEY - you havent even got a photo of you now on fb


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Merlin Birmingham said:


> LOL You have the same hair if that makes any sense?


erm well we both have thick hair... he's grey and white ... mines black with tints of blue :confused1::lol:


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> my baby
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great pics  I wish i had natural black hair!!!


----------



## Merlin Birmingham (Apr 4, 2010)

smudge2009 said:


> erm well we both have thick hair... he's grey and white ... mines black with tints of blue :confused1::lol:


I meant the style, how his dark hairline is roughly the same as yours, especially the fringe!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

tafwoc said:


> Great pics  I wish i had natural black hair!!!


this suits me better than my natural colour... im brown normally... but its not been brwn for a few years... was red before this lol



Merlin Birmingham said:


> I meant the style, how his dark hairline is roughly the same as yours, especially the fringe!


get u know... lol im normally curly but i straighten it now and again


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Ok heres one of me today, bit older than the last one i posted, im the one on the right.


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

Kinjilabs said:


> Ok heres one of me today, bit older than the last one i posted, im the one on the right.
> 
> View attachment 42844


Yey! pics for me  You look very nice. An i imagined you with blonde hair too! :thumbup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Kinjilabs said:


> Ok heres one of me today, bit older than the last one i posted, im the one on the right.
> 
> View attachment 42844


haha, i dont know how i imagined you but it wasnt like that


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

You stole my dog!!!!!!!!!!!! My pup looks identical?!?!?!?!?!?!?! x


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

tafwoc said:


> Yey! pics for me  You look very nice. An i imagined you with blonde hair too! :thumbup:


My hair on there is darker than normal, have to dye it now its going grey


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Everyone looks very nice as do pets :thumbup:

I'm really not worth seeing in a photo so you lot aren't missing much


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

Tinsley said:


> Everyone looks very nice as do pets :thumbup:
> 
> I'm really not worth seeing in a photo so you lot aren't missing much


If you put one up, i will put the one up of me without make up.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Tinsley said:


> Everyone looks very nice as do pets :thumbup:
> 
> I'm really not worth seeing in a photo so you lot aren't missing much





tafwoc said:


> If you put one up, i will put the one up of me without make up.


haha, tinsley i think you, tafwoc and rona should both put one up for 10 mins so people can see what you look like and then delete it


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Kinjilabs said:


> Ok heres one of me today, bit older than the last one i posted, im the one on the right.
> 
> View attachment 42844


You look amazing :thumbup:



Tinsley said:


> Everyone looks very nice as do pets :thumbup:
> 
> I'm really not worth seeing in a photo so you lot aren't missing much


I refuse to post anymore pictures of Moi!! Its a deal i made with myself. The forum would be closed due to ''infiltration of pixie/goblin computer worms'' :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> You look amazing :thumbup:
> 
> I refuse to post anymore pictures of Moi!! Its a deal i made with myself. The forum would be closed due to ''infiltration of pixie/goblin computer worms'' :lol: :lol: :lol:


you dont look like a pixie OR a goblin. you dont look like i imagined you too, but i think im crap at this guessing game :lol:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Not brave enough :nonod: 

Maybe in the week when I've got more time I might get someone to take one or something but I've got to reread lots of work tomorrow as I was bad today and didn't do much 

I literally have no photos from when I was 12-now that I know of except a few with my horse which aren't something I would share anyway really.


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

metame said:


> haha, tinsley i think you, tafwoc and rona should both put one up for 10 mins so people can see what you look like and then delete it


Not a bad idea! 



Acacia86 said:


> I refuse to post anymore pictures of Moi!! Its a deal i made with myself. The forum would be closed due to ''infiltration of pixie/goblin computer worms'' :lol: :lol: :lol:


:lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

my problem is im all over the internet!

:lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2010)

metame said:


> haha, tinsley i think you, tafwoc and rona should both put one up for 10 mins so people can see what you look like and then delete it


I did that before and Bordie copied it, not doing that again


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Tinsley said:


> Not brave enough :nonod:
> 
> Maybe in the week when I've got more time I might get someone to take one or something but I've got to reread lots of work tomorrow as I was bad today and didn't do much
> 
> I literally have no photos from when I was 12-now that I know of except a few with my horse which aren't something I would share anyway really.


if you change that 'maybe' to an 'i WILL' we'll let you off


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

rona said:


> I did that before and Bordie copied it, not doing that again


if we all promise not to copy it??


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2010)

metame said:


> if we all promise not to copy it??


there's 300 using this site at the mo 
SO NO


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

metame said:


> you dont look like a pixie OR a goblin. you dont look like i imagined you too, but i think im crap at this guessing game :lol:


No i look like a cross between both :lol: with my mind a cross between Eistein and a 4 year old LOL!!! :lol:



Tinsley said:


> Not brave enough :nonod:
> 
> Maybe in the week when I've got more time I might get someone to take one or something but I've got to reread lots of work tomorrow as I was bad today and didn't do much
> 
> I literally have no photos from when I was 12-now that I know of except a few with my horse which aren't something I would share anyway really.


I have many with me and my old loan horse, and tons of me with other horses and i would never post them either  i look like a plonker! Such a twit :lol: but those were the best times! :thumbup:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

rona said:


> there's 300 using this site at the mo
> SO NO


That's an extra reason for me not to now :laugh:

I'm boring to look at anyway so I don't see what the problem is :thumbup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

rona said:


> there's 300 using this site at the mo
> SO NO





Tinsley said:


> That's an extra reason for me not to now :laugh:
> 
> I'm boring to look at anyway so I don't see what the problem is :thumbup:


but there aren't 300 in this thread! noone would know...


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2010)

Tinsley said:


> That's an extra reason for me not to now :laugh:
> 
> I'm boring to look at anyway so I don't see what the problem is :thumbup:


Well, when you end up at Brighton uni, I need to know who I'm going to meet up with


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

metame said:


> but there aren't 300 in this thread! noone would know...


*sigh. They won't take the bait 

Right im off, got work tomorrow, hopefully i won't miss anything


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2010)

tafwoc said:


> *sigh. They won't take the bait
> 
> Right im off, got work tomorrow, hopefully i won't miss anything


Right Tinsley, we can post our pics now, the nosy one is going :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

tafwoc said:


> *sigh. They won't take the bait
> 
> Right im off, got work tomorrow, hopefully i won't miss anything


thats all three of you got off lightly there!

haha, hope work goes ok.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

rona said:


> Well, when you end up at Brighton uni, I need to know who I'm going to meet up with


tahts why you need to post yours, so tinsley knows too...


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2010)

metame said:


> tahts why you need to post yours, so tinsley knows too...


I'm sure I sent her my photo a while ago :001_tt2:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> I have many with me and my old loan horse, and tons of me with other horses and i would never post them either  i look like a plonker! Such a twit :lol: but those were the best times! :thumbup:


Its not that I used to do medium - advanced dressage with him and had lots of fun, its just since he died I don't like sharing them a lot :blushing:



rona said:


> Well, when you end up at Brighton uni, I need to know who I'm going to meet up with


That means I'll fail and not get into my first choice though if I end up at Sussex uni  I hope you've not had a premonition :laugh:

And you would spot Rupert a mile off, just look for a dog running rings around his owner :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

tafwoc said:


> The cheek
> 
> Ok il put it up for 5 secs as im off to bed, and i don't want to blind too many people.
> 
> P.s sorry i look so rough, was taken literally 5 mins ago, the other pics are even worse if you can believe that!


woohoo 

*waves*

hi!

sleep well


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2010)

tafwoc said:


> The cheek
> 
> Ok il put it up for 5 secs as im off to bed, and i don't want to blind too many people.
> 
> P.s sorry i look so rough, was taken literally 5 mins ago, the other pics are even worse if you can believe that!


Nothing wrong with that, natural beauty :thumbup:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Tafwoc you are really pretty :thumbup:


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

metame said:


> woohoo
> 
> *waves*
> 
> ...


Hope your happy, its now going 

Night peeps


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

tafwoc said:


> Hope your happy, its now going
> 
> Night peeps


lol, im always happy.

sleep well!


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

WO WO WOOO

How do i delete it?


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

tafwoc said:


> The cheek
> 
> Ok il put it up for 5 secs as im off to bed, and i don't want to blind too many people.
> 
> P.s sorry i look so rough, was taken literally 5 mins ago, the other pics are even worse if you can believe that!


Oooh pretty girl :thumbup:



Tinsley said:


> Its not that I used to do medium - advanced dressage with him and had lots of fun, its just since he died I don't like sharing them a lot :blushing:
> 
> That means I'll fail and not get into my first choice though if I end up at Sussex uni  I hope you've not had a premonition :laugh:
> 
> And you would spot Rupert a mile off, just look for a dog running rings around his owner :lol:


I feel like that with my old Loan :frown: i still have never explained to people (expect those close) how i felt and what happened. Its too hard. I don't know if i would ever trust someone again with a horse on loan ater it.

Anywho, enough about that! I still think we need a good piccie of you :thumbup:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

tafwoc said:


> WO WO WOOO
> 
> How do i delete it?


Can you delete the entire post or is that not an option on here atm?


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Oooh pretty girl :thumbup:
> 
> I feel like that with my old Loan :frown: i still have never explained to people (expect those close) how i felt and what happened. Its too hard. I don't know if i would ever trust someone again with a horse on loan ater it.
> 
> Anywho, enough about that! I still think we need a good piccie of you :thumbup:


Haha that's why you can't have one, the needing it to be 'a good' piccie :laugh:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

tafwoc said:


> WO WO WOOO
> 
> How do i delete it?


yah you may have to delete the post


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

Tinsley said:


> Can you delete the entire post or is that not an option on here atm?


How do i do that? Says i can edit it, but i don't know how to get rid of the pic, as its detached from it. Oh balls. See this is why i never post pics


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

tafwoc said:


> How do i do that? Says i can edit it, but i don't know how to get rid of the pic, as its detached from it. Oh balls. See this is why i never post pics


go on to edit and choose delete, just delet the post.


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Well that's not fun, now I'm intrigued about what you look like tafwoc.

Peoples have seen me but meh, this is for you who haven't.










I tink that was taken when I was about 18? I don't know, maybe 17.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

tafwoc said:


> How do i do that? Says i can edit it, but i don't know how to get rid of the pic, as its detached from it. Oh balls. See this is why i never post pics


Will be fine, at worst report your own post and ask a mod to delete it, I'm sure one of them wont mind!

If I go on edit mine I get buttons saying go advanced, delete, save etc?


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

DONE IT! mwah ha haaaa.


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

slakey said:


> Well that's not fun, now I'm intrigued about what you look like tafwoc.
> 
> Peoples have seen me but meh, this is for you who haven't.
> 
> ...


Are you now about 40?  Great pic. Great hair too


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Nope I'm 20


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

metame said:


> go on to edit and choose delete, just delet the post.





Tinsley said:


> Will be fine, at worst report your own post and ask a mod to delete it, I'm sure one of them wont mind!
> 
> If I go on edit mine I get buttons saying go advanced, delete, save etc?


Cheers guys. Night. x


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

i think im happier imagining everyone as their avatar.
*nods*

(only because they're too pooey to post pictures!)


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

tafwoc said:


> Cheers guys. Night. x


sleep well!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

metame said:


> (only because they're too pooey to post pictures!)


Sounded like you had seen one on my FB anyway..? And you don't really care


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

I haz no avatarz :mellow:


----------



## Merlin Birmingham (Apr 4, 2010)

slakey said:


> I haz no avatarz :mellow:


you got a pic of your pets so we can see the resemblance?


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2010)

Gonna post a pic of me in a min


----------



## Merlin Birmingham (Apr 4, 2010)

rona said:


> Gonna post a pic of me in a min


Whooooop Whooooooop!


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Here ya go:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

rona said:


> Gonna post a pic of me in a min


:thumbup: I will stay here a bit more and keep rupert awake in anticipation :laugh:


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

slakey said:


> Well that's not fun, now I'm intrigued about what you look like tafwoc.
> 
> Peoples have seen me but meh, this is for you who haven't.
> 
> ...


Ooh you remind me of someone i know!!!



rona said:


> Gonna post a pic of me in a min


Whoop whoop! Or are you having us on? :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

slakey said:


> Here ya go:


They're gorgeous!


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Is that a good or bad thing. Aye they are rather good looking boys I've got


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

I don't have any pics of me, im to camera shy  well i do have one but its horrid.


----------



## Merlin Birmingham (Apr 4, 2010)

slakey said:


> Is that a good or bad thing. Aye they are rather good looking boys I've got


You look like the lab!


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

slakey said:


> Is that a good or bad thing. Aye they are rather good looking boys I've got


If you mean if its a good or bad thing that you look like someone i know then its a good thing.....i guess :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2010)

Here you go 









:ciappa::ciappa::ciappa::ciappa::laugh:


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

Merlin Birmingham said:


> You look like the lab!


I was thinkin gareth gates


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Can't believeeeeeee I've put up with rupert licking my face for a bum
shot :lol: GOODBYE!


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

doogpoh said:


> I was thinkin gareth gates


Lol, I've been told I look like a few celebs. I suppose all of them are good :confused1:

Cristiano Ronaldo
Aston Merrigold
Orlando Bloom
Gareth Gates


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2010)

Tinsley said:


> Can't believeeeeeee I've put up with rupert licking my face for a bum
> shot :lol: GOODBYE!


Nigh Night


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

rona said:


> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahahahahaha!!! Nice bum :thumbup: :thumbup:

Made me :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Tinsley said:


> Sounded like you had seen one on my FB anyway..? And you don't really care


you;re only on there as a kid! doesnt count

and i DO care!
:crying:



doogpoh said:


> I don't have any pics of me, im to camera shy  well i do have one but its horrid.


haha, im sure its not horrid!



rona said:


> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


y'know, my friends call me wigglebum, but with that pic i think i should donate you my name!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

i had this great idea that even though noone cares i could post a pic of me with all my friedsna dyou coulda guess who i was but then i remembered that some of you know what colour my hair is so it would have been too easy so eyah. im tired and off to bed


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

metame said:


> i had this great idea that even though noone cares i could post a pic of me with all my friedsna dyou coulda guess who i was but then i remembered that some of you know what colour my hair is so it would have been too easy so eyah. im tired and off to bed


Oooh ooh do it :thumbup: i would do it too!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Oooh ooh do it :thumbup: i would do it too!


you've posted pics of you! 

and im the only person in my friend group with ginger hair and i think everyone knows i have ginger hair and if they didnt they do now :lol:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

metame said:


> you've posted pics of you!
> 
> and im the only person in my friend group with ginger hair and i think everyone knows i have ginger hair and if they didnt they do now :lol:


Yeah I know what you look like


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Tinsley said:


> Yeah I know what you look like


nah you dont, thats not me 

its not fair. my 'friends' all post scary pictures of me on facebook anyway :crying:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

metame said:


> nah you dont, thats not me
> 
> its not fair. my 'friends' all post scary pictures of me on facebook anyway :crying:


Should be like me and stay away from cameras :thumbup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Tinsley said:


> Should be like me and stay away from cameras :thumbup:


i do normally. dive headfirst under the nearest cover.


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Rona that made me laugh, I've no idea what you look like...

Here I am...most of you know what I look like anyway!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Inca's Mum said:


> Rona that made me laugh, I've no idea what you look like...
> 
> Here I am...most of you know what I look like anyway!


thats a great pic hun :thumbup:


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

At least i actually got to see what a few of you guys looked like :thumbup:


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Haha just caught up on the thread.

How comes everyone so worried what they look like but the guys don't mind putting theres up :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2010)

deb53 said:


> Haha just caught up on the thread.
> 
> How comes everyone so worried what they look like but the guys don't mind putting theres up :lol:


I'm not worried how I look, just don't want my picture there for all to see.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

rona said:


> I'm not worried how I look, just don't want my picture there for all to see.


same here  it is after all the world wide web


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

deb53 said:


> Haha just caught up on the thread.
> 
> How comes everyone so worried what they look like but the guys don't mind putting theres up :lol:


I just come on and read this one and it made me wonder what I had missed, the men flashing?? Sounds a bit rude when you say the guy's dont mind putting theirs up. :scared: :lol: :lol: :lol::lol:


----------



## Merlin Birmingham (Apr 4, 2010)

deb53 said:


> Haha just caught up on the thread.
> 
> How comes everyone so worried what they look like but the guys don't mind putting theres up :lol:


Its called being part of the better sex LOL

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

i wouldnt mind putting my pic up, but dont think i've been here long enough/posted enough for anyone to wonder what i look like....or even hazard a guess what i look like! haha


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

What do you think I look like????  this could be intresting... :lol:


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

RachyBobs said:


> What do you think I look like????  this could be intresting... :lol:


Some reason all i get is hair colour XD your a brunette!!!! hahahha short/medium length

I know you wont have that, but ahwell hahahah


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Inca's Mum said:


> Rona that made me laugh, I've no idea what you look like...
> 
> Here I am...most of you know what I look like anyway!


Your very pretty and have great taste!

Christopher Mead, he is yummy....someone to look at after Marley went and the good looking PE teacher from last series! haha


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2010)

Staysee said:


> i wouldnt mind putting my pic up, but dont think i've been here long enough/posted enough for anyone to wonder what i look like....or even hazard a guess what i look like! haha


Oh go on, you've got us wondering now


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Staysee said:


> Some reason all i get is hair colour XD your a brunette!!!! hahahha short/medium length
> 
> I know you wont have that, but ahwell hahahah


Nope.......... :001_cool:


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

rona said:


> Oh go on, you've got us wondering now


have a guess first


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

RachyBobs said:


> Nope.......... :001_cool:


Are you Blonde?


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Staysee said:


> Are you Blonde?


Yep... how old do you think I am? Alot of people are shocked by it.. I will put you out your misery when im bored haha :arf:


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

RachyBobs said:


> Yep... how old do you think I am? Alot of people are shocked by it.. I will put you out your misery when im bored haha :arf:


Ohgod, i dont wanna make you older then you are....you seem pretty young tho, but i doubt younger then me! hahah

Late twenties/Early thirties?

i am so so sorry if i offend you! hahaha


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Staysee said:


> Ohgod, i dont wanna make you older then you are....you seem pretty young tho, but i doubt younger then me! hahah
> 
> Late twenties/Early thirties?
> 
> i am so so sorry if i offend you! hahaha


Mehh.. i will put you out your misery :lol: im 20!! alot of people think of a breeder of a dog as a older person but there is no reason why i cannot do it just as well


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

RachyBobs said:


> Mehh.. i will put you out your misery :lol: im 20!! alot of people think of a breeder of a dog as a older person but there is no reason why i cannot do it just as well


I think I've seen a picture of you,
Tall Slim, Blonde and attractive?


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

RachyBobs said:


> Mehh.. i will put you out your misery :lol: im 20!! alot of people think of a breeder of a dog as a older person but there is no reason why i cannot do it just as well


No way! Your younger then me!!!! hahaha i am sorry for making you out to be older!

you've achieved quite a bit then, well done!


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Staysee said:


> No way! Your younger then me!!!! hahaha i am sorry for making you out to be older!
> 
> you've achieved quite a bit then, well done!


I carried it on from my dad, he passed away in 2007 I bred my first litter in 2009 but tried to breed from my other bitch in 08, she was barron  Anyway heres my picture!










Me and OH :thumbup:


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

You look older then 20 really ahahha but not that much older! Very pretty as someone said before!



hazard a guess at what i look like then? seeing as i couldnt get a thing about you right hahah


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Staysee said:


> You look older then 20 really ahahha but not that much older! Very pretty as someone said before!
> 
> hazard a guess at what i look like then? seeing as i couldnt get a thing about you right hahah


ermmm... brunette about 30?


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

RachyBobs said:


> ermmm... brunette about 30?


well you got the hair colour right, but im a little younger haha


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

staysee said:


> well you got the hair colour right, but im a little younger haha


25-26?????


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

23, turn 24 this friday coming


----------



## Merlin Birmingham (Apr 4, 2010)

Staysee said:


> 23, turn 24 this friday coming


Whoop Whoop...

PARTAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Merlin Birmingham said:


> Whoop Whoop...
> 
> PARTAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYY


Oh indeed, im out saturday night to get totally trashed if im honest XD


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

RachyBobs said:


> I carried it on from my dad, he passed away in 2007 I bred my first litter in 2009 but tried to breed from my other bitch in 08, she was barron  Anyway heres my picture!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your very pretty,

I thought you would be older also, but only say 23-24ish,


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Apologise for the bags under eyes, lotsa early mornings at work! But this was me last tuesday, a day off! hahah....im a poser i know, but i felt nice that day so took some pictures!


Unfortunatly, altho my hair is curly....thats had a little help, i wish it was curly like that, id like it then!

And yes, that is a guitar clock growing from my head! hahaha


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

here is a pic of me taken in Egypt lol


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

GSDlover4ever said:


> here is a pic of me taken in Egypt lol


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

RachyBobs said:


> I carried it on from my dad, he passed away in 2007 I bred my first litter in 2009 but tried to breed from my other bitch in 08, she was barron  Anyway heres my picture!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are so pretty


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

GSDlover4ever said:


> here is a pic of me taken in Egypt lol


hmm you look familiar  :lol: :lol:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

GSDlover4ever said:


> here is a pic of me taken in Egypt lol


Looks like an advert for Turkish Delight Chocolate. :lol:


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

:thumbup: :arf: :arf: :arf: :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Inca's Mum said:


> Rona that made me laugh, I've no idea what you look like...
> 
> Here I am...most of you know what I look like anyway!


haha, i love all the headless guys :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

GSDlover4ever said:


> here is a pic of me taken in Egypt lol


that pic is awesome!

exactly what i thought you looked like!

*nods*


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

I already posted one of me, and I can't find it again now....it's on my pc somewhere so off to root it out.....my pc is a mess though so if i'm not back in an hour send in the search party lol xx


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

I hate having my pici taken.....and this is the closest to a smile there will ever be on a pic.....i was well stressed on this one....this is me anyway....the fae to the name n all that lol most saw it on the other thread


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Clare7435 said:


> I hate having my pici taken.....and this is the closest to a smile there will ever be on a pic.....i was well stressed on this one....this is me anyway....the fae to the name n all that lol most saw it on the other thread


I remember seeing your pics pretty lady :thumbup:


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

rona said:


> I'm not worried how I look, just don't want my picture there for all to see.





MoonShadow said:


> same here  it is after all the world wide web


Goddam connection!! Was going to reply as soon as you posted and its taken all this time to get connection back 

Yes I agree with you.  But theres a lot of conversation about why us lasses wont put ours up hair, eyes, noses etc so are we the vain sex? Cos the Men put theirs up in a flash ( as soon as there is a chance too) not that I mind cos an half naked man does an olden the world of good!!:thumbup:



xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I just come on and read this one and it made me wonder what I had missed, the men flashing?? Sounds a bit rude when you say the guy's dont mind putting theirs up. :scared: :lol: :lol: :lol::lol:


Well the half naked one made my boring Sunday afternoon:lol: But yeah reading it back it does read a bit below the belt :lol::lol:



Merlin Birmingham said:


> Its called being part of the better sex LOL
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I say keep them coming:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Love it :lol:


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

So this picture thread is for people and their pets? OK then. Do I look like Paddy? LOL

This was taken yesterday at a barbeque.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

classixuk said:


> So this picture thread is for people and their pets? OK then. Do I look like Paddy? LOL
> 
> This was taken yesterday at a barbeque.


what a great pic .... lol well if you had as much hair as he does i would be worried lol:lol:


----------



## madferrit* (Sep 17, 2009)

This is me in HD   :ihih::001_tt1:


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> what a great pic .... lol well if you had as much hair as he does i would be worried lol:lol:


I could do with a bit of his hair around my front hairline though! LOL

Here's the other pic from yesterday (can't see his face, but you can see his frame which is getting more muscular by the day! God only knows what he'll be like when he's fully grown!)


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

me when i first got Shorty


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

classixuk said:


> I could do with a bit of his hair around my front hairline though! LOL
> 
> Here's the other pic from yesterday (can't see his face, but you can see his frame which is getting more muscular by the day! God only knows what he'll be like when he's fully grown!)


hes big... how old his he?


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> hes big... how old his he?


13 months smudge. The breed keeps growing until around 2.5/3 years of age LOL.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

classixuk said:


> 13 months smudge. The breed keeps growing until around 2.5/3 years of age LOL.


wow... hes goin be a monster then :scared::scared::lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

classixuk said:


> So this picture thread is for people and their pets? OK then. Do I look like Paddy? LOL
> 
> This was taken yesterday at a barbeque.


you dont look anything like i imagined you!


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

metame said:


> you dont look anything like i imagined you!


LOL. Really? is that a good thing or a bad thing? 

Dare I ask? How 'did' you imagine me?

:confused1::lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

classixuk said:


> LOL. Really? is that a good thing or a bad thing?
> 
> Dare I ask? How 'did' you imagine me?
> 
> :confused1::lol:


i dont know. just not like that...



i maybe thought you had lighter hair. you look slightly like justin kirk but you're allowed to ignore me on that one because i get told off for saying people look like famous people. i have a lecturer that looks like tin tin, one who looks like alan davies as jonathan creek, one who looks like phil from timeteam...


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

metame said:


> i dont know. just not like that...


LOL. You have me confused now! :lol:

What shocked you? am I older/younger, different hair colour, thinner? LOL.

C'mon. Be honest. Did you picture me more like this?










I see you added some bits to your post...I have no idea who Justin Kirk is. I will have to google him. 

EDIT: You're welcome at my house any time if you give compliments like that!


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

Starlite said:


> me when i first got Shorty


Wow. i never imagined you like that? I always imagined a brunette 



classixuk said:


> I could do with a bit of his hair around my front hairline though! LOL
> 
> Here's the other pic from yesterday (can't see his face, but you can see his frame which is getting more muscular by the day! God only knows what he'll be like when he's fully grown!)


Love it. What a great pic.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

classixuk said:


> EDIT: You're welcome at my house any time if you give compliments like that!


lol, ok. What's for dinner?

:lol:

and you do look slightly like him. He's skinnier but thats not good, you look healthier.


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Another one of me


----------

